# correa transportadora de sacrificio



## Marta E. Mourgues

For a document regarding conveyor belts in mining operations, I would appreciate your help very much to translate "Correa Transportadora de Sacrificio" into English. I have been unable to find the word "sacrificio" in this context. 
Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## k-in-sc

What do you think a "correa de sacrificio" is? Why do you think it's called "de sacrificio"?


----------



## Marta E. Mourgues

I really don't know. No idea why is it called "de sacrificio". Perhaps a mining expert might know.
Thank you.


----------



## Marta E. Mourgues

Marta E. Mourgues said:


> I really don't know. No idea why is it called "de sacrificio". Perhaps a mining expert might know.
> Thank you.


----------



## Marta E. Mourgues

Por favor, algún experto en minería me puede dar alguna respuesta???
Muchas gracias.


----------



## k-in-sc

It doesn't appear to be a standard term. Why don't you ask your client?


----------



## Marta E. Mourgues

Thanks so much for your concern k.in.sc. I¡ve been wondering, could "sacrificio" correspond to the Extraction Stage??? 
Anyhow, I will ask my client tomorrow. Today is a holiday in Chile.


----------



## Martha C.

good morning,a "correa transportadora de sacrificio" is a sacrificial belt conveyor those are the ones used for rough material and they are most likely to get detroyed due to the load and/or size of material received.
I hope this helps


----------



## k-in-sc

Thanks, I see that you are right:

Feeders & Conveyors [Archive] - bulk-online Forums
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=wDpSNbx0k1V5QViJQ2QNTw&bvm=bv.80642063,d.eXY
forum.bulk-online.com › ... › Trough Belt Conveying
Aug 1, 2002 - 10 posts - ‎8 authors
These belt feeders do not require greater horsepower and their primary purpose is to act as a *sacrificial belt system*, so that the longer conveyor ...


Papers : SIGMA - A Curved Conveyor Plant with Special ...
www.ckit.co.za/secure/conveyor/papers/bulk-solids.../sigma.html
auxiliary equipment such as: sampler, coal analyzer, overband magnet, belt scales, ... From there it is taken by the *so-called sacrificial conveyor* out of the bunker ...


Long Overland Conveyors
www.saimh.co.za/beltcon/beltcon1/paper112.html
The life of a well designed long overland conveyor belt is generally taken as at least .... to be absorbed on an easily changed, short and cheap* "sacrificial" belt*.


----------



## Marta E. Mourgues

Thanks so much Martha C. and k-in-sc. Your kind help is invaluable to me.


----------

